# Hollywood elite College Cheating Scam



## kwillia

Hollywood actresses Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin and a slew of chief executives are among 50 wealthy people charged in the largest college cheating scam ever prosecuted by the U.S. Department of Justice, federal officials said Tuesday.

Those indicted in the investigation, dubbed "Varsity Blues," allegedly paid bribes of up to $6 million to get their children into elite colleges, including Yale, Stanford, Georgetown and the University of Southern California, federal prosecutors said.



			Massive college admissions scandal snares Hollywood star Felicity Huffman


----------



## GWguy

Saw that on the news just now.  The "organizer" netted over $25 million in bribes.  Pleaded guilty,, up to 65 years in jail, $1.2 million in fines.

Sad part is, that for everyone of these privileged kids that got in on the sly, a real, talented student was rejected from admissions.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I have been saying for years that Ivy league schools were nothing money making machines by being playgrounds for rich and privileged kids.


----------



## TCROW

Whatever happened to getting admitted to top-tier schools the old fashioned way: heritage admissions and a nice stream of tax-deductible donations?


----------



## Hijinx

I don't quite understand. You mean no one from the University's knew this and they didn't get any of this  money?
I have a hard time believing this went on and they knew nothing.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Hijinx said:


> I don't quite understand. Y*ou mean no one from the University's knew this and they didn't get any of this  money?*
> I have a hard time believing this went on and they knew nothing.



That may be why they got caught, the school is not going to accept a middle man in the money stream.


----------



## Hessian

GWguy said:


> Saw that on the news just now.  The "organizer" netted over $25 million in bribes.  Pleaded guilty,, up to 65 years in jail, $1.2 million in fines.
> 
> Sad part is, that for everyone of these privileged kids that got in on the sly, a real, talented student was rejected from admissions.


You know...a little WWW homework might reveal these Hollyweird elites making public statements about "Egalitarianism,...Social Justice...Helping the neediest of our society"...this would be marvelous. While preventing another student (needy? minority?) from advancing in an Ivy League college...they pushed their way to the front of the line. A GREAT image for the iconic LEFT.


----------



## kom526

Go to 5:30


----------



## kwillia

Sums it up...


----------



## transporter

kwillia said:


> Hollywood actresses Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin and a slew of chief executives are among 50 wealthy people charged in the largest college cheating scam ever prosecuted by the U.S. Department of Justice, federal officials said Tuesday.
> 
> Those indicted in the investigation, dubbed "Varsity Blues," allegedly paid bribes of up to $6 million to get their children into elite colleges, including Yale, Stanford, Georgetown and the University of Southern California, federal prosecutors said.
> 
> 
> 
> Massive college admissions scandal snares Hollywood star Felicity Huffman



Is this a test or something? The link in your post is from 2011.

Here is the affidavit with the list of names...hardly confined to "hollywood elite".


----------



## transporter

GWguy said:


> Sad part is, that for everyone of these privileged kids that got in on the sly, a real, talented student was rejected from admissions.



Actually the sad part is those on here who are whining about the injustice and entitlement of the "hollywood elite"...are the same folks that dismiss, rationalize or stand up for a man who created his own "university", named it after himself and bilked every student. But because this "nice man" (as spitbubble called him yesterday) who "gave us a tax break" became President and has an R after his name...well it's ok for him to scam folks!!!


----------



## truby20

kwillia said:


> Hollywood actresses Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin and a slew of chief executives are among 50 wealthy people charged in the largest college cheating scam ever prosecuted by the U.S. Department of Justice, federal officials said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Massive college admissions scandal snares Hollywood star Felicity Huffman



Soak the Rich!

Soak the Rich!

Soak the Rich!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

transporter said:


> Actually the sad part is those on here who are whining about the injustice and entitlement of the "hollywood elite"...are the same folks that dismiss, rationalize or stand up for a man who created his own "university", named it after himself and bilked every student. But because this "nice man" (as spitbubble called him yesterday) who "gave us a tax break" became President and has an R after his name...well it's ok for him to scam folks!!!


I hadn't heard of Trump University until 2016 and thought "did anyone seriously believe this to be a real college?"  The whole idea is laughable,  but alas people fell for the  ITT Tech and DeVry  spiel, but atleast they didn't sound ridiculous.


----------



## This_person

Not sure why you'd pay to go to those private, expensive schools.

Average day there:


----------



## GURPS

Bribes ... aren't those 'donations' to the University


----------



## Midnightrider

I’m sure that’s what Wharton called them.....


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't really understand this story.  If the kid is worth a chit, some brand name college will take them.  I can only determine that Ms. Huffman and Ms. Loughlin's spawn are problematic in some way, but even then Huffman's kid at least would be taken based on her husband's star power.

Maybe it's just a case of "celebrities are stupid".  They get taken in by con men and religious cults all the time.


----------



## my-thyme

I always was suspicious of celebs that "graduated" from Yale and the like......


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I don't really understand this story.  If the kid is worth a chit, some brand name college will take them.  I can only determine that Ms. Huffman and Ms. Loughlin's spawn are problematic in some way, but even then Huffman's kid at least would be taken based on her husband's star power.
> 
> Maybe it's just a case of "celebrities are stupid".  They get taken in by con men and religious cults all the time.


From what I've gathered, their children don't actually attend the classes or do the work.


----------



## GWguy

I think at a minimum, the schools should go back thru the records and find out what honest, deserving, hard working applicant got bumped for one of these privileged kids, and offer them admission with a scholarship from the money improperly earned.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

kwillia said:


> From what I've gathered, their children don't actually attend the classes or do the work.


The father of a Princeton student told me that his son received an A in a class,  his son was always the top score in the class, usually ranging in the 80%s,  everyone that is registered got atleast a B no matter how they did.  He also told me the instant his son got accepted they started pumping him for money, Princeton Parent Safaris etc. 

Schools like that admit based on what is the possible future donation level from this student first,  merit second.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> I don't really understand this story.




their precious spawn did not MAKE THE CUT ... so mommy and daddy PAID off various people 

fixing SAT Scores .... included on sports teams they were not on


----------



## TCROW

Let’s not forget this is how J-Kush got into Harvard. He was too much of an underachiever to get admitted on his own merit.


----------



## This_person

TCROW said:


> Let’s not forget this is how J-Kush got into Harvard. He was too much of an underachiever to get admitted on his own merit.


Link?


----------



## TCROW

This_person said:


> Link?



Obtain and read a book called The Price of Admission, published in 2005 or 2006.


----------



## This_person

TCROW said:


> Obtain and read a book called The Price of Admission, published in 2005 or 2006.


In that book, who illegally paid what to whom?


----------



## frequentflier




----------



## Ken King

TCROW said:


> Let’s not forget this is how J-Kush got into Harvard. He was too much of an underachiever to get admitted on his own merit.


No, it isn't how Kushner got in.  His father made a *LEGAL *donation to the school.  There is no evidence that there was any cheating, fake test scores, or the such with Kushner.   Anyone that hasn't known that you can buy your way into a prestigious school must live in Bedrock.


----------



## This_person

Ken King said:


> No, it isn't how Kushner got in.  His father made a *LEGAL *donation to the school.  There is no evidence that there was any cheating, fake test scores, or the such with Kushner.   Anyone that hasn't know that you can buy your way into a prestigious school must live in Bedrock.


I was trying to slowly get him to admit the difference - you took the whole fun out of it!


----------



## Midnightrider

Ken King said:


> No, it isn't how Kushner got in.  His father made a *LEGAL *donation to the school.  There is no evidence that there was any cheating, fake test scores, or the such with Kushner.   Anyone that hasn't know that you can buy your way into a prestigious school must live in Bedrock.


This right, his daddy didn’t pay a middle man to get his kid into a college he wouldn’t have otherwise been admitted to. Jared’s daddy paid the school directly. I don’t see the real difference. In both cases money displaces a deserving student.


----------



## Ken King

Midnightrider said:


> This right, his daddy didn’t pay a middle man to get his kid into a college he wouldn’t have otherwise been admitted to. Jared’s daddy paid the school directly. I don’t see the real difference. In both cases money displaces a deserving student.


You don't see a difference of cheating on SAT/ACT tests, faking sports participation, and bribing coaches versus outright buying the slot by making a donation.  In one of these instances the schools had specific knowledge of what was happening.  

While I agree it sucks for a deserving student in both instances, one is legal and the other is illegal.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Midnightrider said:


> This right, his daddy didn’t pay a middle man to get his kid into a college he wouldn’t have otherwise been admitted to. Jared’s daddy paid the school directly. I don’t see the real difference. In both cases money displaces a deserving student.


While I don't think either method should be tolerated the "wink wink,  we have to let him in,  his dad paid for a new library" isn't as bad as having someone else take an admissions test and pay a coach to say there is athletic interest in the student.  

In any case I believe that you can get a better education at a land grant state university.  I am sick of all our political leaders coming from Harvard and Yale,  gimme someone from U of Michigan, U of Texas, Ohio State, Florida State....


----------



## Midnightrider

Ken King said:


> You don't see a difference of cheating on SAT/ACT tests, faking sports participation, and bribing coaches versus outright buying the slot by making a donation.  In one of these instances the schools had specific knowledge of what was happening.
> 
> While I agree it sucks for a deserving student in both instances, one is legal and the other is illegal.


The only difference is in who is getting paid. Both should be illegal unless colleges want to have a criteria for buying your way in. If connected people with insane money can buy their undeserving little bastards into the Ivy League, a not so well connected, not as filthy rich person should be able to do the same. That fact that bribing a school official with gifts and donations is ok, but bribing an athletics coordinator is wrong is just dumb.


----------



## PrchJrkr

My folks could only afford to get me into CSM.


----------



## GregV814

so, how many senators have their re-election funds enhanced just before appointments to the Military Academies?????


----------



## Ken King

Midnightrider said:


> The only difference is in who is getting paid. Both should be illegal unless colleges want to have a criteria for buying your way in. If connected people with insane money can buy their undeserving little bastards into the Ivy League, a not so well connected, not as filthy rich person should be able to do the same. That fact that bribing a school official with gifts and donations is ok, but bribing an athletics coordinator is wrong is just dumb.


You seem to conveniently leave out the test cheating, score doctoring and fake athletic connections in your comparison.  If the school, as an institution, is willing to accept gifts for slots that is their doing, thus legal.  Just as making available slots to legacy applicants is their doing and also legal.  An illegal coordinated cheating, lying, bribing scheme is completely and totally different and illegal.  But I guess you can't or choose not to see it.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Ken King said:


> You seem to conveniently leave out the test cheating, score doctoring and fake athletic connections in your comparison.  If the school, as an institution, is willing to accept gifts for slots that is their doing, thus legal.  Just as making available slots to legacy applicants is their doing and also legal.  An illegal coordinated cheating, lying, bribing scheme is completely and totally different and illegal.  But I guess you can't or choose not to see it.



His folks bought his admission into college. At the time it was fairly hard to know if a school was NAMBLA friendly or not.


----------



## Midnightrider

Ken King said:


> You seem to conveniently leave out the test cheating, score doctoring and fake athletic connections in your comparison.  If the school, as an institution, is willing to accept gifts for slots that is their doing, thus legal.  Just as making available slots to legacy applicants is their doing and also legal.  An illegal coordinated cheating, lying, bribing scheme is completely and totally different and illegal.  But I guess you can't or choose not to see it.


I’m not leaving out anything. Both are wrong and require someone to trade a spot at the school for a gift. The only difference is that one is technically legal.
Either buying a spot for your kid at a college despite them not having earned it is wrong or it isn’t. It’s shouldnt matter tat you have enough money to make everyone look the other way.


----------



## TCROW

Midnightrider said:


> I’m not leaving out anything. Both are wrong and require someone to trade a spot at the school for a gift. The only difference is that one is technically legal.
> Either buying a spot for your kid at a college despite them not having earned it is wrong or it isn’t. It’s shouldnt matter tat you have enough money to make everyone look the other way.



Legal vs. illegal doesn’t really matter. Ethics do matter, and both are unethical. One is also illegal which means the government can insert itself into the matter. As far as ethics, they are both equally worthy of the court of public opinion.


----------



## vraiblonde

Okay, help me here.  This story is all over the news and it's reported that Aunt Becky had a million dollar bail (!!!!).  For cheating on college entrance stuff.  You can freaking kill someone and get a lower bail than that.

Then there's this Paul Manafort crap.  Why are people with non-violent crimes getting these crazy sentences?  Hell, a violent criminal would bounce in and out of prison 3 or 4 times during Manafort's sentence for bank and tax fraud.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, help me here.  This story is all over the news and it's reported that Aunt Becky had a million dollar bail (!!!!).  For cheating on college entrance stuff.  You can freaking kill someone and get a lower bail than that.
> 
> Then there's this Paul Manafort crap.  Why are people with non-violent crimes getting these crazy sentences?  Hell, a violent criminal would bounce in and out of prison 3 or 4 times during Manafort's sentence for bank and tax fraud.


Add this to the list........


Bail is generally set at an amount the court thinks you will find significant enough to bring you back to trial. If you have a lot of money they want more to garuntee you come to court.


----------



## GURPS

Midnightrider said:


> I’m not leaving out anything. Both are wrong




That is YOUR OPINION


----------



## TCROW

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, help me here.  This story is all over the news and it's reported that Aunt Becky had a million dollar bail (!!!!).  For cheating on college entrance stuff.  You can freaking kill someone and get a lower bail than that.
> 
> Then there's this Paul Manafort crap.  Why are people with non-violent crimes getting these crazy sentences?  Hell, a violent criminal would bounce in and out of prison 3 or 4 times during Manafort's sentence for bank and tax fraud.



Womp womp. Sorry for your luck chicka!


----------



## limblips

Felicity Huffman Was Arrested at Gunpoint by FBI for College Scam
					

Felicity Huffman was reportedly arrested at gunpoint by the FBI for her part in the college admissions scandal that has shocked everyone — get the details!




					www.closerweekly.com
				




If this is true I anxiously await the left's outrage at her being arrested at gunpoint.  They were so adamant that the arrest of Roger Stone at gunpoint was justified.


----------



## vraiblonde

limblips said:


> Felicity Huffman Was Arrested at Gunpoint by FBI for College Scam
> 
> 
> Felicity Huffman was reportedly arrested at gunpoint by the FBI for her part in the college admissions scandal that has shocked everyone — get the details!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.closerweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is true I anxiously await the left's outrage at her being arrested at gunpoint.  They were so adamant that the arrest of Roger Stone at gunpoint was justified.



Doesn't anyone but me think that's excessive?

So what's going on in the world that the news people are trying to distract me from?


----------



## limblips

vraiblonde said:


> Doesn't anyone but me think that's excessive?
> 
> So what's going on in the world that the news people are trying to distract me from?


Oh, I think it is excessive as I did with the Roger Stone arrest.  I am just waiting for the left's hypocrisy to show.


----------



## vraiblonde

limblips said:


> Oh, I think it is excessive as I did with the Roger Stone arrest.  I am just waiting for the left's hypocrisy to show.



We already saw it when Elizabeth Warren said she had no sympathy for the cheaters...when she falsified _her_ college application to gain favoritism.


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> That is YOUR OPINION


Yep, and I didn’t use my moms internet to post it


----------



## Bann

One of the things I've learned tonight is that SOME of these people also paid a "life coach" type person to arrange for these celebrities to also get some of their kids neuropsychological types of testing to actually diagnose them, so that they would get accommodations for their "disabilties" or "disorders"

This pisses me off on SO many levels.  Accommodations in the classroom at the college level are not required - not like they are when a student is under 21.  This type of fraud is just so detrimental to the students who really do need real accommodations.


----------



## littlelady

Elitests.  Simple.  Getting their children accepted the wrong way.  I wonder if any of them have talked to AOC, Warren, Bernie, etal.  God bless America.   It is, obviously, going to be an up Hill battle.  Pun intended.


----------



## GURPS

Midnightrider said:


> Yep, and I didn’t use my moms internet to post it




And What Is that supposed to be an insult  ...... how I choose to take care of family makes my opinion lesser than yours ?


What a sad pathetic little troll you are


----------



## This_person

Midnightrider said:


> The only difference is that one is technically legal.



So, you recognize a difference in that one is a legal method of doing things - honest and above-board - and the other is not.  Yet you say they are the same.  Yet you recognize a difference, while calling them the same.

Do you confuse yourself as much as you amuse others watching you squirm?


----------



## This_person

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, help me here.  This story is all over the news and it's reported that Aunt Becky had a million dollar bail (!!!!).  For cheating on college entrance stuff.  You can freaking kill someone and get a lower bail than that.
> 
> Then there's this Paul Manafort crap.  Why are people with non-violent crimes getting these crazy sentences?  Hell, a violent criminal would bounce in and out of prison 3 or 4 times during Manafort's sentence for bank and tax fraud.


These people can afford to fund the system better?


----------



## kom526

EPIC-NESS




> Lori Loughlin





> 's daughter Olivia Jade Giannulli was spending spring break on a University of Southern California official's yacht when her mother was accused Tuesday of involvement in a college admissions scheme, reports said.





> Giannulli, 19, was on Rick Caruso's luxury yacht Invictus in the Bahamas, a report said. Caruso is chairman of USC's Board of Trustees.



Looks like young Olivia will be losing her sponsors for her YouTube channel also.  According to reports, there are over 700 families involved in in this deal.


----------



## Hijinx

It seems the Deep State cannot be satisfied with railroading a man into prison,if they don't like the sentence he got they just keep adding charges until he gets life.. Then I see the Senate is going to the matresses with Trump and dropping the Saudi's and dumping on him for his border emergency. It's getting harder and harder to remain a Republican.


----------



## Hijinx

I refuse to believe that these Ivy League schools knew nothing about this.


----------



## Midnightrider

Bann said:


> One of the things I've learned tonight is that SOME of these people also paid a "life coach" type person to arrange for these celebrities to also get some of their kids neuropsychological types of testing to actually diagnose them, so that they would get accommodations for their "disabilties" or "disorders"
> 
> This pisses me off on SO many levels.  Accommodations in the classroom at the college level are not required - not like they are when a student is under 21.  This type of fraud is just so detrimental to the students who really do need real accommodations.



Not that it makes a difference but the accommodations these students were given would have been related to entrance exams like the SAT. Things the students would have taken while they were in high school.




GURPS said:


> And What Is that supposed to be an insult  ...... how I choose to take care of family makes my opinion lesser than yours ?
> 
> 
> What a sad pathetic little troll you are


Hey dummy, you decided to troll me, this is the response you are going to get. And yes, living at mommy’s makes your opinion less valuable than a person who is fully burdened with adult responsibilities. That’s why the founders originally required citizens to own property in order to vote.


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> Olivia Jade Giannulli was spending spring break on a University of Southern California official's yacht



Yeah, that's not inappropriate.   

Don't get me wrong - I always find it amusing when some entitled celebrity gets a smack on the ass.  And I REALLY like it if they've been outspoken Trump haters (talking to you, Felicity Huffman), but they're acting like these two B- and C-list actresses are John Dillinger.  I'd think this would be a civil action, not a criminal one with armed arrests and million dollar bails.


----------



## SamSpade

Hijinx said:


> I refuse to believe that these Ivy League schools knew nothing about this.



I can. I worked at Harvard for a year - the top brass don't give a crap about undergraduates - the research that brings them
fame is done by graduate school and post-docs. They could let the undergrads in tuition-free and it would barely hurt them.


----------



## GURPS

Midnightrider said:


> And yes, living at mommy’s makes your opinion less valuable than a person who is fully burdened with adult responsibilities.




right because YOUR MISGUIDED BULLSH IT ASSUMPTIONS  about the MY responsibilities have ANY Baring on reality


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> right because YOUR MISGUIDED BULLSH IT ASSUMPTIONS  about the MY responsibilities have ANY Baring on reality



I only saw MR's snark because you quoted it wrong, but you might ask him how helping an aging parent isn't an "adult responsibility".

And let me know if he answers with anything lucid.

His retarded presumptions is only one of the reasons I made him disappear.


----------



## SamSpade

Midnightrider said:


> Not that it makes a difference but the accommodations these students were given would have been related to entrance exams like the SAT. Things the students would have taken while they were in high school.



AND we are also finding out they cheated on these, also. In one case, a girl had someone feed the answers from someone SITTING NEXT TO HER.
Others had people take the exams for them.

Cheating by wealthy elites has been going on for decades. Ted Kennedy was eventually expelled from Harvard for cheating but only after he was CAUGHT - later we would find he'd done it before.

I just hope they're serious about this. It infuriates me that good eligible students were overlooked for underqualified rich brats who admit they just want to play and party and aren't interested in classes.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> only saw MR's snark because you quoted it wrong, but you might ask him how helping an aging parent isn't an "adult responsibility".
> 
> And let me know if he answers with anything lucid.
> 
> His retarded presumptions is only one of the reasons I made him disappear.





Yeah and I am getting sucked in by his stupid  ......  
I get the impression his is the type to stick his parents in an old folks home ... who does not know how to make a sacrific for someone else.


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> right because YOUR MISGUIDED BULLSH IT ASSUMPTIONS  about the MY responsibilities have ANY Baring on reality


I’m only going by what you say about yourself. Did you buy land recently?


----------



## Midnightrider

SamSpade said:


> AND we are also finding out they cheated on these, also. In one case, a girl had someone feed the answers from someone SITTING NEXT TO HER.
> Others had people take the exams for them.
> 
> Cheating by wealthy elites has been going on for decades. Ted Kennedy was eventually expelled from Harvard for cheating but only after he was CAUGHT - later we would find he'd done it before.
> 
> I just hope they're serious about this. It infuriates me that good eligible students were overlooked for underqualified rich brats who admit they just want to play and party and aren't interested in classes.


Yep and cheating your way in should be wrong whether you do it yourself in the SAT or if your parents pay the dean off and he does it by a wave of his hand.


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> Yeah and I am getting sucked in by his stupid  ......
> I get the impression his is the type to stick his parents in an old folks home ... who does not know how to make a sacrific for someone else.


Revising history must be fun. When did it go from her helping you out to you helping her?


----------



## GURPS

Midnightrider said:


> Revising history must be fun. When did it go from her helping you out to you helping her?




where did I EVER say otherwise


----------



## kwillia

GURPS said:


> Yeah and I am getting sucked in by his stupid  ......
> I get the impression his is the type to stick his parents in an old folks home ... who does not know how to make a sacrific for someone else.


And it is sucking you down. Seriously, consider using the ignore button. It will leave you open to just reading/responding in real discussions.


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> Go to 5:30





Ding!  The light goes on!

The girl in this video is Olivia Jade - Lori Loughlin's daughter.



So her ma paid beaucoup and may do some jail time...to send her to a school she doesn't care about....  I don't know what to say about that.


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> where did I EVER say otherwise


Bwhahahaha 

The same place where you said you didn’t vote in the 2016 election, reality.


----------



## GURPS

Yeah I thoght so, have fun with your circle jerk


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> Yeah I thoght so, have fun with your circle jerk


You have fun living in mommy’s basement and pretending it’s for her benefit.


----------



## GURPS

Yeah prove it loud mouth ....


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> Yeah prove it loud mouth ....



From my vantage point it looks like you're having a breakdown and talking to yourself.


----------



## Clem72

vraiblonde said:


> We already saw it when Elizabeth Warren said she had no sympathy for the cheaters...when she falsified _her_ college application to gain favoritism.


Theres a difference. She doesn't believe she falsified anything, because she "feels" like a native american. And isn't that what really counts?


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem72 said:


> Theres a difference. She doesn't believe she falsified anything, because she "feels" like a native american. And isn't that what really counts?



Well maybe Aunt Becky's daughter feels like the captain of the crew team and an advanced scholar.


----------



## BernieP

TCROW said:


> Whatever happened to getting admitted to top-tier schools the old fashioned way: heritage admissions and a nice stream of tax-deductible donations?


The Van Wilder method, eh?

Really think this is a real public relations coupe for the FBI.  Nailing the notorious rich and famous for "gifting" schools to admit their spoiled spawn.
I feel safer tonight knowing Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin are pff tje streets.


----------



## BernieP

GWguy said:


> I think at a minimum, the schools should go back thru the records and find out what honest, deserving, hard working applicant got bumped for one of these privileged kids, and offer them admission with a scholarship from the money improperly earned.


You must write comedy material because that was real funny, scholarship some middle class kid?
Chit, they can take out none government student loans - the kind the lender doesn't forgive and has a higher interest rate than the poor people loans the governement won't try to get paid back.

To answer some other "questions" I saw raised, apparently the school doesn't do much checking if a coach says he wants a kid in his program.
While the athletic programs that were used aren't money makers for the univeristy, and as such don't offer a lot of scholarship money,, their performance does enhance the schools overall appeal.   When sports teams win, even in the smaller sports, it attracts more applicants and recognition for the school. 

I don't recall if anything was said about attending class and doing homework, but none of them apparently played for the team they were being recruited for (no tennis matches, no rowing )

It was pretty much a known way to scam your way in.   They paid money to attend and get guidance from that dude.


----------



## vraiblonde

BernieP said:


> I feel safer tonight knowing Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin are pff tje streets.



We can all sleep better.


----------



## nutz

kom526 said:


> EPIC-NESS
> 
> Lori Loughlin
> daughter Olivia Jade Giannulli was spending spring break on a University of Southern California official's yacht when her mother was accused Tuesday of involvement in a college admissions scheme, reports said.


Now I feel deprived. I never got anything from my alma mater but a piece of paper and a bill


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> Yeah prove it loud mouth ....


 

Maybe you can tell mommy you got your feelings hurt on the Internet




vraiblonde said:


> From my vantage point it looks like you're having a breakdown and talking to yourself.


That’s about right. He can’t escape his own words


----------



## vraiblonde

nutz said:


> Now I feel deprived. I never got anything from my alma mater but a piece of paper and a bill



Were you blowing the Chairman of the Board of Trustees?  That seems to do the trick.


----------



## nutz

vraiblonde said:


> Were you blowing the Chairman of the Board of Trustees?  That seems to do the trick.


 Another missed opportunity. I knew it was my fault, thanks for pointing out the how.


----------



## vraiblonde

This story is kind of hilarious:









						Son defends parents caught in college admissions scandal while smoking blunt
					

Maybe this is why Gregory and Marcia Abbott allegedly bought their daughter’s way into college. Their “rapper” son, Malcolm, popped out of the family’s Fifth Avenue building to smoke a giant blunt …




					nypost.com
				




_Maybe this is why Gregory and Marcia Abbott allegedly bought their daughter’s way into college. _


----------



## littlelady

Both of Loghlin’s dauhters have dropped out of USC.  I guess they didn’t make the grade(s).  That was a waste of money.  Poor babies.





__





						loghlin daughters drop out - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Hijinx

littlelady said:


> Both of Loghlin’s dauhters have dropped out of USC.  I guess they didn’t make the grade(s).  That was a waste of money.  Poor babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loghlin daughters drop out - Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


The waste of money is nothing to the rich, the threat of imprisonment is the big deal here.


----------



## GURPS

and they are losing sponsorships as well  ...  they will be flipping burgers at McDonald's soon


----------



## Midnightrider

GURPS said:


> and they are losing sponsorships as well  ...  they will be flipping burgers at McDonald's soon


 
That’s some fun wishful thinking. The girl was was taking spring break on the Mega yatch of a billionaire when the story broke will be working at McDonald’s.....

The reality is her parents will just buy her a place in Malibu and maybe a new car


----------



## GWguy

Midnightrider said:


> That’s some fun wishful thinking. The girl was was taking spring break on the Mega yatch of a billionaire when the story broke will be working at McDonald’s.....
> 
> The reality is her parents will just buy her a place in Malibu and maybe a new car


The girl was Loughlin's daughter, and Loughlin had to put their house up for collateral to pay the $1M bail. She's been kicked off of her TV shows and both her and the kids have lost all their endorsements. Not sure they are going to buy anything right about now.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GWguy said:


> The girl was Loughlin's daughter, and Loughlin had to put their house up for collateral to pay the $1M bail. She's been kicked off of her TV shows and both her and the kids have lost all their endorsements. Not sure they are going to buy anything right about now.


While I don't know who he is, nor do I care but her husband is big in the fashion industry so I hear.  

I doubt they are hurting.


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> While I don't know who he is, nor do I care but her husband is big in the fashion industry so I hear.


 
When you'd go into Target and see clothes with the Mossimo name on them?  That's her husband.

And apparently Target is "distancing itself" from him.









						Target distances itself from Mossimo label amid college admissions scandal
					

Giannulli’s eponymous budget menswear line was a fixture at Target stores from 2000 until the retail phased out the brand in 2017 amid declining consumer interest.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Makavide

Guess now we can understand why some of the Hollywood elites have no problem with illegal immigrants skipping to the head of the line


----------



## GWguy

New charges:  money laundering.

Submitting bribes to the colleges and writing it off as charitable donations.


----------



## GURPS

*Lori Loughlin, Mossimo Giannulli, Indicted On Fraud, Money Laundering Charges*


The U.S. Attorney's Office in Boston announced on Tuesday the famous couple were charged "in a second superseding indictment with conspiring to commit fraud and money laundering in connection with a scheme to use bribery to cheat on college entrance exams and to facilitate their children’s admission to selective colleges and universities as purported athletic recruits."

Alongside nearly three dozen other parents, both Loughlin and Giannulli have been charged with working in concert with William "Rick" Singer to bribe college officials and rig the entrance exams so that their children can be accepted into elite universities.

[clip]

Loughlin's daughter, social media influencer Olivia Jade, feels her parents "ruined everything" for her. "[Olivia] was passionate about her career, and now everything she built has imploded before her eyes," a source told Us. "She feels they ruined everything."

Olivia Jade is reportedly not on speaking terms with her mother, who has also seen her career implode as a result of the bribery scandal. Not only has Loughlin been dropped from the Hallmark channel, she has been written out of the Netflix series "Fuller House," the spinoff to the show that catapulted her to success in the 1990's.



WTF is a 'Social Media Influencer'


----------



## officeguy

GURPS said:


> WTF is a 'Social Media Influencer'



You are. Except that you haven't figured out a way to monetize it.


----------



## GURPS

officeguy said:


> You are. Except that you haven't figured out a way to monetize it.




Nope, I am just a Russian BOT


----------



## officeguy

GURPS said:


> Nope, I am just a Russian BOT



Ah, I forgot.

Whatever happened to that 'NHboy' spambot ?


----------



## GWguy

officeguy said:


> Ah, I forgot.
> 
> Whatever happened to that 'NHboy' spambot ?


He's being channeled by Gurps.


----------



## GURPS

GWguy said:


> He's being channeled by Gurps.


----------



## officeguy

GWguy said:


> He's being channeled by Gurps.



Well, somewhat. Except that GURPS engages in discussion about the links and stories he posts. NHbot was a 'one and gone' spambot. I guess the russians ordered the 'premium interactive' feature with GURPS.


----------



## GURPS

officeguy said:


> I guess the russians ordered the 'premium interactive' feature with GURPS.




Enhanced Programming, with memory that lasts beyond shutdown .... unlike some NPC's here on the Forums


----------



## jazz lady

Felicity Huffman gets prison time for paying off SAT fixer in college admissions scheme
					

Felicity Huffman was sentenced Friday to 14 days in prison and a $30,000 fine for her role in a sprawling college admissions scandal.




					www.foxnews.com
				




All of 14 days and a $30,000 fine.


----------



## Ken King

Huffman gets 14 days, $30,000 fine, supervised release for one year and 250 hours of community service.


----------



## vraiblonde

How silly.  She should have been socked with a fine and maybe a suspended sentence.  Although, honestly, they can strap her to the chair for all I care.


----------



## PrchJrkr

I never heard of her before this bribe stuff went down. I still couldn't pick her out of a line up. Being TV and cinema free is sometimes a real blessing.


----------



## officeguy

jazz lady said:


> Felicity Huffman gets prison time for paying off SAT fixer in college admissions scheme
> 
> 
> Felicity Huffman was sentenced Friday to 14 days in prison and a $30,000 fine for her role in a sprawling college admissions scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of 14 days and a $30,000 fine.



Did anyone expect she would spend 10 years in pound in the ass prison ?


----------



## jazz lady

> *Felicity Huffman* will spend two weeks behind bars in federal prison next month, but the facility she will be locked up in actually has some of the cushiest amenities the system has to offer.
> 
> After the actress was handed a sentence of 14 days in prison by the judge in her college admissions scandal case, Huffman's legal team asked she be able to do her time at *FCI Dublin* because, "It's the closest to Ms. Huffman's residence.
> 
> ...
> 
> Felicity will be turning herself in on October 25, to the prison which Forbes magazine has called on one of the "10 cushiest prisons" in America.
> 
> If all of this wasn't shocking enough, the inmates get to watch movies on weekdays, play board games and get to join fitness activities.
> 
> Bottom line: Prison is Prison, but if you have to do it, this doesn't sound so terrible.





			Felicity Huffman's Prison Offers French Vanilla Cappuccino And Bottled Water
		


Gee, that's going to be a tough 14 days in the slammer.


----------



## Kyle

officeguy said:


> pound in the ass prison ?



I think Womens prisons are a bit different. 

... At least they are on Cinemax.


----------



## itsbob

transporter said:


> Actually the sad part is those on here who are whining about the injustice and entitlement of the "hollywood elite"...are the same folks that dismiss, rationalize or stand up for a man who created his own "university", named it after himself and bilked every student. But because this "nice man" (as spitbubble called him yesterday) who "gave us a tax break" became President and has an R after his name...well it's ok for him to scam folks!!!


in other words, you're defending them and don't have an issue with what they've done??

Is that what you are saying??


Or just making another "BUT TRUMP" remark that has nothing to do with the charges and indictment??


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> Bribes ... aren't those 'donations' to the University


Ahhh.. if they went direct to the University.. DONATIONS..

BUT somebody shoehorned into their scam and were taking money out of the college pockets.. BRIBES!!


----------



## officeguy

They keep saying that it was a 'victimless crime'. That's BS. The victim was #51 on a admissions list with 50 slots. The soccer player who didn't get a scholarship because the coach sold it to the highest bidder.


----------



## Clem72

PrchJrkr said:


> I never heard of her before this bribe stuff went down. I still couldn't pick her out of a line up. Being TV and cinema free is sometimes a real blessing.



We all bow to how cultured you are. Thank you for sharing how well and truly you are above the riff raff here that sucks at the teet of big media.

Or maybe your full of crap and not recognizing an actress on sight in no way translates to a blessing anymore than not recognizing a musician, or a fireman, or a janitor.  

Look at me! Look at me! I don't know something that the majority of people do! I'm special.


----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> I think Womens prisons are a bit different.
> 
> ... At least they are on Cinemax.


No strawberry jelly?


----------



## stgislander

Lori's going to jail.









						Loughlin, Giannulli to serve prison time for college scam
					

“Full House” actress Lori Loughlin has agreed to serve two months behind bars and her fashion designer husband, Mossimo Giannulli, has agreed to serve five months as part of a deal to plead guilty to cheating the college admissions process, according to court papers filed Thursday...




					apnews.com


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> Lori's going to jail.




Awesome  ........  




*to be commuted to house arrest because of Covid-19 [ my opinion]


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> Awesome  ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *to be commuted to Full House arrest because of Covid-19 [ my opinion]



fify.


----------



## vraiblonde

She should have taken the plea deal.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> She should have taken the plea deal.



She did.

It says 2 months, but she'll be out in a few weeks on good behavior.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> She did.
> 
> It says 2 months, but she'll be out in a few weeks on good behavior.



I thought she had an original plea deal for no jail time and she refused it?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> I thought she had an original plea deal for no jail time and she refused it?



Oh, I'm not sure about that. The article above says she took the plea deal.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> Oh, I'm not sure about that. The article above says she took the plea deal.



Now I don't remember.  It seems like there was a deal offered to both perps and Felicity Huffman took the deal while Aunt Becky insisted she was innocent and vowed to fight.  Something like that?


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Now I don't remember.  It seems like there was a deal offered to both perps and Felicity Huffman took the deal while Aunt Becky insisted she was innocent and vowed to fight.  Something like that?


You are correct.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> Now I don't remember.  It seems like there was a deal offered to both perps and Felicity Huffman took the deal while Aunt Becky insisted she was innocent and vowed to fight.  Something like that?



Didn't Huffman get 10 years? 

Sounds like Loughlin made the right choice.


----------



## RoseRed

Chris0nllyn said:


> Didn't Huffman get 10 years?
> 
> Sounds like Loughlin made the right choice.


I think she did less than 2 weeks.


----------



## kom526

Chris0nllyn said:


> Didn't Huffman get 10 years?
> 
> Sounds like Loughlin made the right choice.


2 weeks in lock up, 2 years probation and 250 hours community service.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

RoseRed said:


> I think she did less than 2 weeks.





kom526 said:


> 2 weeks in lock up, 2 years probation and 250 hours community service.



Thanks.

So, yea, @vraiblonde, she should have taken it, but we all know she'll be out in a few weeks. 

I wonder if this changes anything. Are bribes still happening and just kept more secret?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> I wonder if this changes anything. Are bribes still happening and just kept more secret?



Most likely, don't you think?  People always think they're slicker than the guy who got busted, and _they'll_ get away with it.  Politicians get busted and very occasionally go to jail, but that doesn't stop other politicians from accepting bribes.  Druggies get busted all the time, but that doesn't stop anyone from selling/using drugs.


----------



## stgislander

Sentencing Day.



			https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/lori-loughlin-sentencing-husband-mossimo-giannulli-gets-5-months-in-prison-as-its-revealed-he-took-infamous-rowing-pictures-160643809.html


----------



## Monello

Last night we watched Operation Varsity Blues.  It gets into the nuts & bolts of how 1 person was able to manipulate others into facilitating admission into elite universities.

Before watching this, I understood at a macro level what took place.  This movie provides the details.  Most of the dialog is taken from wiretaps and wired informants.  So what you hear is what was actually said by each person.

1 thing that was funny is when the ringleader agreed to cooperate, he calls all the involved parties and gets them to say on tape just what they did.  The Stanford rowing coach comes out of this as a well intended boob.  He didn't personally gain anything of value.  He did get parents to donate $700,000 which appeared as fundraising money.  It was described as the first time that a victim had actually made money when being taken advantage of.

I enjoy a film that takes me behind the scene and see just how they pulled it off.  And they do it in an entertaining hour and a half.

1 thing this proves is that a lot of these foundations (Clinton Initiative, BLM, National Action Network et al.) are fronts for money laundering operations.


----------



## Monello




----------

